# Exo Terra Glow Light safe to use?



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

Right, I have recently bought an exo terra terrarium (45x45x45) with the dual canopy. The halogen light with this gives off very little heat, so am planning to use the glow light (Exo Terra : Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector - PT2052) that I had laying around... however the website states not to use this with their own terrariums and instead to use the normal light dome :?

Now I can't really see how the added glow could possibly be a problem... but thought I should probably check to see if anyone knows the reason why they shouldn't be used together? I have the light bracket so it would be raised from the screen mesh and only plan on using an incandescent heat bulb with it. 

Any help would be appreciated. I don't really want to go out and buy anything else, but at the same time I don't want to potentially damage the terrarium or any animal that gets put inside! :hmm:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Exo Terra hoods usually (unless newer ones are different) have a 25watt max rating.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

You won't have a problem using them together the small glow light can take max of 100w. It glows I'm the dark when you turn the bulb off it's pretty pointless though


----------



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok thanks, it just seemed a bit strange that they would specifically put on the website NOT to put the two together haha. Just wanted to double check the world wasn't going to explode or something...


----------

